# How many days til Sept 1st??



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Christmas.. the time of the year which is filled with family and friends and great times. Sadly today is the most depressing day of the whole year for me. The 2004 Goose season has come to a close.  
I just wanted to thank all the guys that I met and had the chance to share the field with this year! Thanks Chris for all the work you put into the site that has helped me meet some of the best goose hunters around. Hope everyone has a great holiday and we'll see you on the ice!! :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

dblkluk,

Hope your able to get some more work done now on the house, since we can't shoot anymore geese this year. Dido with what you said! :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yep, it was great guys! We had had some killer hunts. :beer: 
Im just waiting for the day when snows start breaking Neb/ SD border, thats when the fun starts again!! Spring snows there is nothing better!!


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey wait. Where was I when you were all having fun in the feild???? Just kidding. It was a blast while the season lasted. I'll tell you how many days are left till Sept 1st... To damn many :******:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Same sentiment here dblkluk, what a great time we had with all the NoDakers throughout the season!!

Quality times with quality people!! :beer:

9 months and already daydreamin'!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Hell Yeah man!!!

THanks to you NODAK boys for inviting this "Sota" to come over and enjoy some awesome hunts. Met lots people and had some great times. hopefully, if things go right I'll be a resident by next fall.

Can't wait til spring time!!! :sniper:

madison


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Oh well,there is allways pheasant hunting for a while yet.Now is the time to send a card to the nice farm family that let you hunt there fields.Or give them a call to wish them a merry christmas.A little appreciation goes a long ways.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

There is also some spring snows too :sniper:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

I don't know what all of you guy are so unhappy about I still have a month left in the goose season. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA(lol).


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sure rub it in. I guess when the snows come back in the spring we will have to return the faver!!!! Good luck Turkishgold!!!! :beer:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah when that come about I will be feeling sorry for making that post. HAHA.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You have any luck getting into all those bands and neck collars out there??? I may have to make a trip out there one season! Sounds like the WA boys clean up on them!


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

No not really, if you go to south WA then there is alot of good hunting down there and alot of bands. Eastern WA also has alot of good hunting to. I am in North West WA and the hunting is OK, but if I were to go south or east my kills would increase, but I still kill my fair share of geese every year.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Q: How many days until 9-1?
A: Too Many!!!


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey Erik

Feel free to head south anytime. Season is open 'til Feb 2 here. Haven't had a super push into the central part of the state yet. Still waiting. Go ahead and stop by Oahe and scare them this way. :lol:

Josh


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> Season is open 'til Feb 2 here


I have a friend at Offut. I may have to go stay with him for a few days and try my luck iwth some Nebraska hookers!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

> I have a friend at Offut. I may have to go stay with him for a few days and try my luck iwth some Nebraska hookers!


HOOKERS?????

What's the bag limit on those??? I can imagine what your decoy spread will be.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Awww come on guys, spring season opens in 62 days...

It was a great season, I'm glad I got most of it on film.

Now onto bobber drops!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Are you going to sell or make a few copies of your hunts?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Chris, are you going to film any ice fishing this year, I hear you are killer on SNAGS!!!!! :laugh:


----------

